# Air compressor issue - new unloader valve



## craka (Mar 18, 2014)

My air compressor functions normal until you switch it off. It is leaking air from the unloader valve - only after being switched off and continues to leak until empty. I replaced the unloader valve but that did not fix it. It seems like the Condor on/off switch presses down on the unloader valve when in the off position. I don't have much experience in repairing air compressors... if anyone has any input, it would be greatly appreciated before I start removing and replacing more stuff that doesn't need it.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

mine has done that since new.


----------

